# My wierd silke casper



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Ok when i first pick her up she was winging me. Then she was laying on my lap. Now she is shoving her head in my elbow. And now i am back at the beginning.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, some of them really don't like being picked up at first but then settle into the hanging out on a lap for a few.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Yep, some of them really don't like being picked up at first but then settle into the hanging out on a lap for a few.


Yeah casper was raised by my rhrod island white who got eaten by a fox.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Yeah casper was raised by my rhrod island white who got eaten by a fox.


I also have a vrazy silke named cody


----------

